# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. Annushka-ի, Needles in Eyes-ի և Morpheus_NS-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը:

## Վարպետ

Annushka-ն սկսում է, Needles in Eyes-ը` շարունակում, Morpheus_NS-ը` ավարտում:

----------


## Annushka

*Աշնան աչքերը թախծոտ են....*

Պատուհանից այն կողմ աշուն էր՝ ոսկետերև ու քնքուշ, թախծոտ ու հոգեհմա: Բարակ անձրև էր մաղում՝ մեղմ թկթկացնելով պատուհանի ապակին, և անձրևի կաթիլները, փարվելով սառն ապակուն և  մանրիկ առվակների վերածվելով, տխուր ցած էին սահում: Քամին խենթ պար էր բռնել օդում՝ իր գիրկն առնելով անուշաբույր, գույնզգույն տերևներին, որոնք ասես տարերքի մեջ էին  այդ կրքոտ պարից: Նրանք քամու թևին սավառնելով ու  միմյանց հետ խելահեղ շուրջպար բռնելով թաց օդում՝ ասես հրաժեշտ էին տալիս պայծառ օրերին, կենսատու արևին և պատրաստվում հանգրվանելու հողի սառնաշունչ մահճում: Բնությունը իր տարերքի մեջ էր, երկինքն ու երկիրը մի աննման ներկայացում էին բեմադրել՝  ի ցույց դնելով իրենց ողջ հմայքն ու  ուժը: Այնքան դյութիչ էր այդ խաղը, այնքան հոգեհմա, որ դիտողի հոգին լցվում էր անասելի քնքշությամբ ու կարոտով, սիրով և քաղցր թախծով.... 
... Աղջիկը, որ հենվել էր բազկաթոռին և պատուհանի ապակուց լուռ նայում էր դուրս, կարծես ձուլվել էր բնության այդ խաղին, ասես այն իր հոգու լարերի վրա նվագում էր մի խելագար  ու կրակոտ  մեղեդի, ասես խոսում էր իր հետ միայն իրեն հասկանալի լեզվով՝ փարատելով նրա այրված ու տանջված սիրտը, պարուրելով նրան հոգատարությամբ ու սիրով... Սակայն նրա հոգում նույնպես մի անասելի տարերք էր, այն փոթորկվում էր՝ վերհիշելով նամակը, նրանում գրված  յուրաքանչյուր բառն ու արտահայտությունը, որոնք սուր դանակի նման խոցում էին նրա սիրտը, զրկում օդից, խեղդում, բարկության փոթորիկ առաջացնում: Ինչու՞ այդպես եղավ, ինչու՞ նա գրեց այդ չարաբաստիկ նամակը, ինչու՞ սպանեց այն ամենը, ինչ կար, այն երազանքը, որ իրենք երկուսով էին փայփայել ու սնել այդքան ժամանակ, այն  նրբին զգացմունքները, որոնցով իրենք շնչում էին ու քայլում սիրո երազային արահետով...        
       Նրա գեղեցիկ, պայծառ աչքերց գլորվում էին արցունքի բյուրեղյա կաթիլները, և նա ասես էլ ոչինի չէր տեսնում, չէր զգում  սենյակի անկյունում բոցկտացող բուխարու կրակի ջերմությունը.. նրա հոգին դողում էր, մրսում , աղերսում, որ այս ամենը  լիներ լոկ մի դաժան երազ... Բայց ,ավա՜ղ, ահա նրա ձեռքում էր արցունքներից թրջված ու ճմրթված նամակը, որը նա վերստին ընթերցում էր ու սուզվում նրա տողերի մեջ.....

----------


## Rhayader

Դժվար ու ցավալի էր հավատալ, որ նա խաղալիք էր դառել ուրիշի դաժան խաղին՝ մարդու, ում կարողացել էր սիրել երկրորդ անգամ, առաջին անգամ լքելուց հետո: Սիրել էր լրիվ նորովի, նախկինում անվճռակաությունից տառապող քնարական երիտասարդի մեջ տեսնելով նոր մարդու՝ ուժեղ, կտրուկ, որոշ պահերի՝ նույնիսկ դաժան:
Հենց այդպիսի մարդ էր իրեն պետք, որպեսզի ժայռի նման ամուր ու անտարբեր կանգնի իր կողքը, իսկ ինքն իրեն պաշտպանված զգա:
Բայց նամակը, անխիղճ, սառը նամակն ամեն ինչ փշրեց:
«Աննա,
Միգուցե այս նամակից հետո դու ինձ հրեշ համարես, ինձ համար մեկ է: Իրականում մենք իրար արժենք: Այո, ես դաժան հրեշ եմ, որը հրաժարվեց ամեն սրբությունից, որպեսզի դու ու Մայքլը անդառնալիորեն իրար կորցնեք. Մայքլը սողալով եկավ քո մոտ, ինչպես ես մի ժամանակ, ու դու նրան մերժեցիր, ինչպես ինձ: Աննա, տղամարդիկ նման բաները չեն ներում: Կասես՝ փշրել եմ սիրտդ, կպահանջես, որ սիրտդ ետ վերադարձնեմ: Հիշու՞մ ես, ինչպես էիր ամիսներով աչքերս փակում ու հարաբերություններ կառուցում նրա հետ: Ամեն ինչ ակնհայտ էր, բայց ես նախընտրեցի քեզ հավատալ: Իսկ քո հետ կորցրեցի հավատս:
Աննա, հավատս ետ տուր մարդկանց նկատմամբ, ու ես էլ քեզ սիրտդ կտամ:
Երբեք քեզ չեմ ների,
Ադամ»:
Քամու մի սառը ալիք վազեզ շղարշե վարագույրների վրայով, ասես ավելի ընդքծելով Աննայի մենակությունը: Ժամացույցի ճոճանակն իր մոնոտոն թխկթխկոցով ստիպում էր աղջկա շուրջը սավառնող միտք-ուրվականներին վախից թրթռալ:
Աննան լալիս էր՝ գեղեցիկ կլիներ ասել, թե դա նրա առաջին անկեղծ լացն էր՝ ոչ միջոց ինչ-որ նպատակի հասնելու համար, որը ծնվեց այդ միայնակ սենյակում, որտեղ մահն իր քայլերգն էր թխկթխկացնում ջարդված հնաոճ ժամացույցի ճոճանակի վրա, անողորմ անտարբերությամբ համրելով Աննային մնացած ժամերը: Բայց գեղեցկությունը դրա մեջ քիչ էր. բնության թախծի մեջ ձուլվել փորձող քիտակցության բոլոր գեղեցիկ մտորումների տակ թաքնված էր ենթագիտակցական երեխան, որից խորամանկությամբ խլել էին սիրելի խաղալիքները:
Սարսափելի է այս հակասությունը. տղամարդու վրեժը դաժան է, բայց իսկական դաժանության ընդունակ է միայն կինը, որը դրա նկատմամբ հակում չունի: Քանի որ տղամարդը դաժան վրեժով բավարարում է վիրավորված հպարտությունը, քենն ու արդարության զգացումը, իսկ հետո կանգ առնում: Կինը հաճույք է ստանում դաժանությունից, հարստացնում է այն իր ֆանտազիայով ու մոռանում է, երբ է պետք կանգ առնել:
Ընդամենը երկու ժամ հուսալքությունից հետո Աննայի գլխում միտք ծագեց:
«Դու դեռ չգիտես, որ հայր ես դառնալու: Անպայման կիմանաս: Բայց քո երեխան աշխարհ չի գա»:
Գրիչի հատու շարժումներով նա իր կլոր ձեռագրով, որի մեջ, ավաղ, այդքան պակասում էր անկեղծությունը, երկտող գրեց Ադամին.
«Ես շատ բան կորցրի, Ադամ, բայց այն, ինչ դու կկորցնես, ոչ ոք քեզ չի վերադարձնի երբեք»:
Դնելով երկտողը սեղանին, նա դարակից հանեց ատրճանակն ու դեմ տվեց փորին՝ այնտեղ, որտեղ ենթադրաբար պետք է գտնվեր արգանդը:
Կրակոցը խլացրեց իրեն միաժամանակ հնչած ճոճանակի թխկոցը, ու ատրճանակի փողը սայթաքեց լպրծուն արյան վրա, որը հոսում էր Աննայի հագուստն ի վար: Սուր ցավ զգած, միաժամանակ խլացնող վախ, որից գլուխը սկսեց պտտվել:
Աղջիկն ընկավ գետնին, մի ձեռքով բնազդաբար փորին սեղմելով արյունոտ հագուստը, իսկ մյուսով՝ փորձելով ինչ-որ բանից բռնվել: Ձեռքն անօգնական սահեց օդով: Զգացողությունները խեղդվեցին ականջներում լսվող խլացուցիչ սուլոցի մեջ, բայց ցավը մնաց, պահպանելով խախուտ կապը իրականության հետ: Աննան էմբրիոնի նման կծկվեց, ասես փորձելով ետ մտնել մոր արգանդը, ու հեկեկաց: Մի րոպեից ժամացույցը համրեց նրա սրտի վերջին զատկը:
Քամու մի սառը ալիք վազեց:
Այդ նույն ժամանակ Ադամն իր սենյակում պատից պատ էլ նետվում, տառապելով հաջող վրիժառությանը հաջորդած հուսալքությունից: Նա նայեց պատի ժամացույցին, բայց չկարողացավ կենտրոնանալ ու ժամը տեսնել:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Աննան պետք է որ արդեն արդեն գրած լիներ. գիտեր նրա բնավորությունը: Իսկ գուցե Աննան շոկի մեջ է, չգիտի ինչ պատասխանել: Գոնե մի բան գրեր, իրեն սրիկա ու տականք անվաներ: Ադամն այնքան բավարարված կզգար դրանից, կհասկանար, որ իր վրեժը լուծված էր: Բայց Աննայից լուր չկար: Սպասելն անհնար էր դառնում. վայրկայանների դանդաղ ընթացքը լցնում էր նրա համբերության բաժակը: 
Տի՜կ-տա՜կ... ինչու՞ չի գրում: Իսկ եթե Աննայի համար միեւնույն է, եթե իր նամակը ստանալուց հետո Աննան  նույնիսկ չի էլ տխրել... մի՞թե ինքը ոչինչ չէր նշանակում Աննայի համար... գուցե նա հիմա Մայքլի հետ է: 

Անտանելի է... Տիկ-տակ... Ինչու՞  չի գրում... Ադամը անհամբերությունից եղունգներն էր կրծում... մի ժամ, երկուսը... ինչքա՜ն կարելի է սպասել: Ադամը նման էր մի մարդու, ով վիճակախաղի տոմս էր գնել, բայց բաց էր թողել խաղարկությունը ու չգիտեր՝ շահել է, թե ոչ: Գուցե գնա Աննայի մոտ, տեսնի նրա ապշահար հայացքը, ավելի ու ավելի խորը մխրճի իր վրեժի դանակը նրա սիրտը, տակնուվրա անի հոգին: Չէ՛, այդ բանը իր ուժերից վեր է, նա չի՛ կարող նայել Աննայի շանթահարող աչքերի մեջ, դա իր ուժերից վեր է: Ի՞նչ անել… 

 Տի՜կ-տա՜կ… Ադամը նորից նայեց պատի ժամացույցին. արդեն յոթ ժամ էր անցել, բայց Աննայից ոչ մի լուր: Իսկ եթե Աննան մտածում է, թե ինչպես հակահարված հասցնել իրեն, գուցե ինչ-որ բան է ծրագրել, գուցե ուզում է վրեժ լուծել: Բայց ի՞նչ կարող է անել: Նրա հմայքը, թովչանքը արդեն ի զորու չեն մեղմել Ադամի քարացած հոգին: Ադամի սիրտ մեռավ այն ժամանակ, երբ Աննան դավաճանեց իրեն… Ադամը երդվել էր երբեք չներել Աննային, երբեք չսիրահարվել նրան… հաջողվե՞լ էր դա արդյոք Ադամին… Ի՞նչ կարող էր անել Աննան: Նա չէր կարող տակտիկական քայլեր մշակել, նա միշտ իր հմայքին, իր խոսքին  էր ապավինում: Միշտ ամեն ինչ երեսին էր ասում: 
-Չէ՛, Աննան այլեւս ոչինչ անել չի կարող,-մտածում էր Ադամը,- ահա ուր որ է կգա իր մոտ կսկսի վիճել ,անպատվել իրեն, իսկ ինքը… ինքը դրանից այնքա՜ն հաճույք կզգա»:

Տի՜կ-տա՜կ… կարծես բախում են դուռը… նա՜է, հաստա՜տ նա է: Ադամը արագ ելնում է տեղից, չարախինդ ժպիտով մոտենում է դռանը, բայց չի բացում այն. թո՛ղ Աննան մի քիչ սպասի: Դուռը նորից են բախում… Ադամը ձեռքը երկարում է դռան բռնակը ու նույն չարախինդ ժպիտը դեմքին բացում այն… 

… Տղամարդկային երկու սառը հայացքներ հանդիպում են իրար… խլացնող մի շառաչյուն խախտում է կարճատեւ լռությունը…

…Ադամը ընկած է գետնին, քիչ այն կողմ արդեն լերդացող արյան մեջ երկու նամակ է ընկած՝ մեկը Ադամի, մյուսը Աննայի ձեռքով գրած: 
-Այս նույն ատրճանակով նա ինքնասպան եղավ,- ասում է տղամարդու դողդոջուն ձայնը ու ավելացնում,- ես սիրում էի նրան:

Մայքլն էր…

----------


## Dayana

Ինչի սպանեցիք էդ խեղճ աղջկան, իրա փոքրիկի հետ  :Sad: 

Լավն էր որպես ստեղծագործություն, սակայն սյուժեն սրտովս չի  :Sad:  Ինչի ենք մենք էդքան ձգտում դժբախտությունների, տրագեդիայի, մահվան, լացելու տեսարանների: Լավ էլի  :Sad:  Մենք բոլորս էնքան երջանիկ ենք, ինչքան ինքներս ենք ուզում  :Smile:  ու սա բարեբախտաբար ես չեմ ասել, այլ մի խելացի մարդ  :Smile:  Այնպես որ եկեք Ադամին շատ շտապ արթնացնենք քնից ու դեռ չուղարկած նամակը պատռենք  :Wink:  

Ապրեք  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

Իմ տարբերակը եթե լիներ, Ադամը ստիպված կլիներ ապրել մեղքի զգացողության հետ:

----------


## Dayana

> Իմ տարբերակը եթե լիներ, Ադամը ստիպված կլիներ ապրել մեղքի զգացողության հետ:


դե հա, կարելի էր ատրճանակը թաքցնել չէ՞ ու ասենք անմահության "զելյա" խմացնել, որ ինքը հավերժ ապրի ու տանջվի  :Smile:   :LOL:

----------


## Annushka

Ես չէի ուզում մեր հերոսները մահանան, բայց իմ ընկերներն ավելի քան դաժան գտնվեցին,  :Cray:  բայց դե իմ դուրը եկավ մեր դաժան ստեղծագործությունը, անկեղծ ասած  :Smile:  /էսքան տեղը համեստությամբ չփայլեցի/  :Blush:  հաջորդ անգամ բարի սյուժե կընտրենք: :Blush:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Իմ տարբերակը եթե լիներ, Ադամը ստիպված կլիներ ապրել մեղքի զգացողության հետ:


միևնույն է կարշում եմ պատմությունը քո սրտով էր :Smile:  նու  այսինքն իսկը քո ոճն էր :Smile:  համենայն դեպս լավն էր, բրավո, ես սենց էլ ուզում էի, երեքն էլ հոյակապ հեռացան :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> միևնույն է կարշում եմ պատմությունը քո սրտով էր նու  այսինքն իսկը քո ոճն էր համենայն դեպս լավն էր, բրավո, ես սենց էլ ուզում էի, երեքն էլ հոյակապ հեռացան


Իմ սրտով կլիներ, որ Ադամը մի քանի ամիս սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենար քրոջ հետ, հետո քրոջը սպաներ, գնար ու հանձնվեր ոստիկանություն, հետո պարզեր որ ինքը երբեք էլ քույր չի ունեցել, անորոշության մեջ՝ խելագարության նոպայի մեջ այրեր ամբողջ տունն ու կրակին նայելով մաստուրբացիայով զբաղվեր, մինչև ինքն էլ այրվեր:
Ես երբեք չեմ խախտում հերոսի ինքնաոչնչացման կոնցեպցիան:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Գեղարվեստական առումով պատմվածքը բավական լավ էր գրված։ Այդ առումով ամենաշատը Needles In Eyes–ի հատվածը հավանեցի։ Աննուշկայի հատվածը բավական չպարտադրող էր ու լայն հնարավորություններ էր տալիս ցանկացած ձևով շարունակելու համար, բայց, իմ կարծիքով, մի քիչ չափից դուրս եթերային էր նկարագրված, գեղեցիկ մակդիները մի տեսակ շատ էին... 
Իսկ ընդհանրապես ես նման դաժան սյուժեներ ու դրամատիկ տեսարաններ չեմ սիրում։ 

Ի դեպ, հերոսներից ոչ մեկը համակրանք չառաջացրեց, մեջներից մի քիչ Ադամը, բայց էլի էն չէր։ Իսկ Աննայի կերպարն ուղղակի էգոիզմի ու փոքրոգության մարմնացում էր։ Գուցե ճիշտն էլ դա էր, որ ինքը մայր չդարձավ։ Մեկ էլ տարօրինակն այն էր, որ նրանցից ոչ մեկի մահը վրաս չազդեց, մի տեսակ խղճահարություն չառաջացավ... Էնպիսի զգացողություն էր, որ երեքն էլ արժանի էին իրար... Մենակ թե էդ դեպքում մի հարց է առաջանում. ինչու՞ Մայքլն էլ չմեռավ։  :LOL:  Իմ կարծիքով, շատ ավելի տեղին կլիներ, եթե ինքն էլ Ադամին սպանելուց հետո ինքնասպան լիներ, նախապես էլ այնպես դասավորեր, որ իբր Ադամն է իրեն սպանել։  ::}: 

Ի դեպ, կարծես առաջին անգամ է, որ եռյակով գրված պատմվածքը վերնագիր ունի։ Չգիտեմ, թե Աննուշկան ինչ ընթացք էր նախատեսել՝ դնելով այդ վերնագիրը, բայց ներկայիս շարունակությունն ու վերջը հաշվի առնելով՝ վերնագիրը կարծես այնքան էլ չի համապատասխանում պատմվածքին։

----------


## Բարեկամ

Հմ, հետաքրքիր պատմվածք էր: Հետաքրքիր էին մոտեցումները:

առաջին մասը անցած դարի ռոմանտիզմ ուներ՝ բուխարիով-բանով  :Smile:  …ու աղջկա հույզերն էլ… Չնայած, դե, հույզերը չեն հնանում, բայց…
երկրորդ մասում Ադամի հոգեբանությունը լավ էր տված, բայց Աննայինը՝  :Nea: 
Այնպիսի կինը, ինչպիսին Աննան էր, դատելով հենց երկրորդ մասի հեղինակի տված նյութից՝ այն է՝ "Հիշու՞մ ես, ինչպես էիր ամիսներով աչքերս փակում ու հարաբերություններ կառուցում նրա հետ" կամ "Իրականում մենք իրար արժենք", տենց հիմարություն երբեք չէր անի՝ ինքնասպան լինելը նկատի ունեմ, վրեժ կլուծեր իհարկե, բայց կանցներ առաջ…  :Wink:   …
երրորդ մասում հոգեբանությունը հրաշալի էր բացված՝ ճիշտ ու տրամաբանական. Ադամի անհանգստությունն ու սպասելիքները, ու լուծումն էլ լրիվ ինքն էր: Բրավո Մորֆեուս  :Smile: 


Բայց էսքանից հետո,  վերնագիրը սպանում ա  :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Բրավո Մորֆեուս


Շատ շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Rhayader

Թող սա որպես ինքնաարդարացում չհնչի՝ կարծում եմ,ես պարզապես բավականաչափ համոզիչ չեմ ներկայացրել հերոսներին:



> առաջին մասը անցած դարի ռոմանտիզմ ուներ՝ բուխարիով-բանով  …ու աղջկա հույզերն էլ… Չնայած, դե, հույզերը չեն հնանում, բայց…
> երկրորդ մասում Ադամի հոգեբանությունը լավ էր տված, բայց Աննայինը՝ 
> Այնպիսի կինը, ինչպիսին Աննան էր, դատելով հենց երկրորդ մասի հեղինակի տված նյութից՝ այն է՝ "Հիշու՞մ ես, ինչպես էիր ամիսներով աչքերս փակում ու հարաբերություններ կառուցում նրա հետ" կամ "Իրականում մենք իրար արժենք", տենց հիմարություն երբեք չէր անի՝ ինքնասպան լինելը նկատի ունեմ, վրեժ կլուծեր իհարկե, բայց կանցներ առաջ…   …


Օ, ոչ: Աննան, հղի մի մարդուց, որի համար թողել էր ամեն ինչ ու որի հետ կապել էր ապագայի իր բոլոր հույսերը, որին մի անգամ թողել էր («Ադամ») բավականին կեղտոտ կերպով, այդքանով հանդերձ մնում է մեծ ձևացող «մալալետկա», խղճուկ ու պաթետիկ, պատրաստ ամեն ինչի, միայն թե հակառակորդին մաքսիմալ ցավ պատճառի: Անձնական փորձից գիտեմ:



> երրորդ մասում հոգեբանությունը հրաշալի էր բացված՝ ճիշտ ու տրամաբանական. Ադամի անհանգստությունն ու սպասելիքները, ու լուծումն էլ լրիվ ինքն էր: Բրավո Մորֆեուս


Այ որ Ադամին (իմ ալտեր էգոներից մեկին, ի միջի այլոց) լավ ճանաչեիր, նման բան չէիր ասի: Վրեժի ավարտից հետո վրիժառության օբյեկտն անհետանում է ու մնում է զուտ էկզիստենցիալ բնույթի հուսահատություն: Ադամը Ջեկի մութ կողմն է, եթե կարդաս իմ «Реквием: Четыре Минуты» գործը, կզգաս այդ պահը:
Իրականում Ադամը խիստ միայնակ մարդ է, ու ուրիշի կարիքն ունենալը նրա մոտ ընդամենը իլյուզիա է: Չնայած դրան, նրա զգացմունքներն անկեղծ են, ցավը՝ խորը:
Առաջին մասը ճիշտն ասած դուրս չեկավ, հիշեցնում էր վեցերորդ դասարանցի վարդագույն «Կիտտիով» մայկա հագած աղջկա շարադրություն (մենակ վիրավորվել չլինի, ինչ մտքիս է, այն էլ լեզվիս): Չեմ սիրում գեղեցկության պատրանք՝ կազմված շաբլոն ածականների հաջորդականությունից, չեմ սիրում շաբլոն ռոմանտիզմ, չեմ սիրում սիրուց «տառապող» շաբլոն աղջիկներ, և այլն:
Վերջին մասը իրականում շատ լավն էր, պարզապես չափազանց «հայկական» էր, իսկ ես գեթե ամեն հայկական բանից զզվում եմ: Ու դուրս չեկավ այն, որ չափազանց շատ էր «արդարությունը հաղթեց» սկզբունքը: Մայքլը խղճուկ ճիճու է, նա պետք է կենդանի մնա ու շարունակի ապրել՝ քարշ տալով իր խղճուկությունն ու անզորությունը:
Իմ մասն էլ դուրս չեկավ՝ թերի էի ներկայացրել հերոսներին ու սպասում էի, որ բոլորը կտեսնեն այն, ինչ ես էի ուզում ցույց տալ:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Դե լավ, անկեղծ ասած, էդ  "հղի"-ն ինձ խանգարում էր: Դե չգիտեմ, ինչպես և չգիտեմ ամբողջ պատմությունը: Կարդացի Ադամ-ը, բայց էդ քիչ էր հասկանալու համար, թե Աննան ինչի ա հղիանում: Այսինքն, հա՝ ապագան կապելը… իսկ Մայքլը միայն սիմվոլիկ կերպար ա:
Ու այնուամենայնիվ, Աննային չէի համարի խղճուկ ու պաթետիկ մալալետկա. չեմ կարծում էդ դեպքում Ադամը որևէ բան /էմոցիոնալ/ կապեր հետը:
…ինչևէ  

Ինչ վերաբերում է էքզիստենցիալ բնույթի հուսահատությանը, երբ անհետանում է վրիժառության օբյեկտը, հա, բայց Մորֆեուսի մասում դա պարզապես կանխվեց, ինչը նույնպես  իրադարձությունների հնարավոր զարգացման   սահմաններում էր:

*



			
				Իրականում Ադամը խիստ միայնակ մարդ է, ու ուրիշի կարիքն ունենալը նրա մոտ ընդամենը իլյուզիա է: Չնայած դրան, նրա զգացմունքներն անկեղծ են, ցավը՝ խորը:
			
		

*
Քեզ էլ՝ *բրավո* էս նախադասության համար: Չնայած էս քեզ չեմ գովալու  :Smile: . դրա համար դու չափազանց ուժեղ ես մտածում ու նաև՝ գրում:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ Աննայի հետ կապված. Ադամն իհարկե կարևոր ա, Մայքլն իհարկե սիմվոլիկ ա, Ադամին կորցնելը կորուստ ա, Մայքլին կորցնելը՝ ամենաշատը լքվածության խոցվածության վիրավորանք, բայց մենակ մի կարճ ժամանակ՝ մինչև փոխի ձեռնոցը, բայց էն ինչը անվանում ես խղճուկություն, գուցե վերջին հաշվով էդպես ա, բայց ինձ ավելի շուտ  կբերեր մաքուր խղճահարության ու գուցե ինչ-որ տեղ սրտակցության:
Աննան կին ա, նրան հատուկ չի զգացմունքների մոնո-ուղղվածությունը, եթե իհարկե կաղապարված  չի համապատասխան դաստիարակությամբ կամ վախով, ու մայլքներիի տեղը՝ աննայի էմոցիոնալ ստրուկտուրայի մեջ միշտ կա, ու ինքը միշտ խաբելու ա…

----------

